# Randy Anderson sound package for foxpro



## Girdham

For those who wish to use the sounds of Randy Anderson, you can purchase a sound package (16 sounds) for newer foxpro calls (Fury, FX3/FX5, and Spitfire.) You can get these sounds for $30 on the callingcoyotes.com website.


----------



## lonewolfhand

do you know what the sound format is for the foxpro? is it something that will play on an ipod


----------



## El Gato Loco

lonewolfhand said:


> do you know what the sound format is for the foxpro? is it something that will play on an ipod


They are a proprietary format, FXP. They will NOT play on anything other than a Foxpro game call.


----------



## Girdham

Thanks Chris, I didn't know what format they are.


----------



## lonewolfhand

thanks for the reply


----------



## wyatt

lonewolfhand:
do you know what the sound format is for the foxpro? is it something that will play on an ipod

A foxpro can play WAV/mp3/and FXP (which like Chris Miller said only foxpros will play because they were desighned by foxpro) so yes they will play the same format as an ipod.


----------



## mpmn04

To add WAV/mp3 files to the caller do I have to change the file name extension to .FXP before I program it?


----------



## Orphanedcowboy

I have the Randy Anderson sounds on CD in MP3 format, I also bought them in the .FXP format before I realized what all I had on the cds I bought off another forum


----------

